# Snowblowers, let's see'm



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Since I created, I will star. Here is my Poulan Pro 8.5hp, 27" blower. I put some pics of a couple piles I mad with a shovel.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Sweet piles dude.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

KCB, ready for whats coming??? payup


----------



## Lazer_Z (Dec 16, 2003)

This is me last year with an Ariens 11528.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Here I am a couple weekends ago at a friends cottage, didnt work great just kept spinning.
Oh well I guess thats why I have a plow truck


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

KCB & fatboy, im ready! despite being in the middle of mid terms for school, but hey, this year i've had more exams than snow falls! Good luck to ya, happy plowin'

(sry for the hijack)

Miketymusic


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

This is what I have:


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

This thing is a beast, will go through a foot and a half of powder at walking speed(last year). Can't say enough about it. I bought a bigger more powerful one over the summer. It was a old belt wb with the deck taken off and a cub cadet tractor snowblower implement. 20hp 42'' path, single stage. It is over kill unless you have a foot of snow on miles of sidewalk, but had to have it. Will get pics eventually.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Heres our snowblower at the farm. The video was taken last thursday.









[URL=http://s29.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid29.photobucket.com/albums/c284/xc500rule/MOV00101.flv]http://s29.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid29.photobucket.com/albums/c284/xc500rule/MOV00101.flv


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

FTW-- suppose to get 4-6inches tonight


----------



## Whip (Feb 27, 2005)

4x4Farmer;370319 said:


> Heres our snowblower at the farm. The video was taken last thursday.


Other than use of the rear PTO, I could never understand trying to blow snow while backing up. Doesn't that get tiring, much less strain your neck?


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

It isn't too bad in the tractor. The seats swivel so much that you don't have to turn as much as you would think. Of course its not a John Deere, so you might get a sore neck lol!


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all. I have been lurking for a while and just registered to the site. For those of you who use those large PTO blowers like 4X4Farmer, how do they do on gravel? Are you able to hold the blower off the ground better and make less of a mess than you would with a snow plow?


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Depends on how well the driveway is graded.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

lodogg89;370356 said:


> FTW-- suppose to get 4-6inches tonight


I just bought one of them 2450's last week. Hopefully I'll get to use it tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

As far as blowing snow in reverse, its not bad at all. Like farm boss said, the seat swivals. Besides, whats the differnce, everything else we do with a tractor where always looking back. Digging, planting, spraying, mowing, your always looking back, so I guess im just used to it. Yes once in awhile your back and neck get sore, but thats just part of farming. Like after the first day in the fall while swathing wheat down with a pull type, now thats a pain in the neck! lol I probably wouldent want to do a bunch of commercial work with a rear mounted snowblower, but for on the farm it works fine. Oh, and as far as the gravel goes, its got shoes on it, and we set it about an inch off the ground, we dont need it cleaned right to the ground at the farm.


----------



## rlcowder (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We Might be needing some of these...*

We may need a few of these before the weeks out.
Here's hoping the weather men are right this time...12-36"



4x4Farmer;370319 said:


> Heres our snowblower at the farm. The video was taken last thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know Oshkosh and a few others will like this blower!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That thing is sick!!*



SnoFarmer;370772 said:


> I know Oshkosh and a few others will like this blower!


LOL ,Just my size, how'd you know.lol Is that a single or two stage???Sure moves the snow.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks KCB. Most of the people I showed those pics to thought that those weren't from a shovel. We are supposed to get about another 1-2 feet up in Webster, so if there are any more piles that I make, I will post with some blower pics.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Does this qualify??!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Or this one!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*A Blower is a blower....*

Great ole girl(Walter)... Lets see the weather is on now....15-30" they are saying only hours away...Time will tell....


----------



## 3vforme (Jan 26, 2007)

This was from 2-17-03. The last time my snowblower really got a work out.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Oh Man I've spent....*

Oh man I am out of shape! I have had to clear the driveways three times so far today,taking full height intakes each time....What a workout........No one around to take any photos while I was working....Maybe tomorrow...Get to see the 36 year old girl(Blower,snow) in action...lol


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

snowplowfan those blowers where you sit over the augers look like they would be wierd to run, with the snow blowing out behind you.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

here is mine.........for sale!

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/279312330.html


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hes one from last night..*

Just got in took a bunch of video of Town doing cleanup last night/this morning.lol Glad I didnt have anything planned for today..


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

04superduty;371927 said:


> snowplowfan those blowers where you sit over the augers look like they would be wierd to run, with the snow blowing out behind you.


They use a ton of them in the Sierras. You get no snow on the windshield, that's for sure. They actually let me drive that blower and cut back some 6-8 foot tall banks. It was absolutely awesome. Sure it's a strange looking blower, but gets the job done.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's mine:
I put amber LED's on it too. They have a flashing and steady mode. Very bright. I need to get a picture of them in the dark.
Bought it used last year for $550, runs perfect.wesport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If you could get some more pics of those amber lights that would be awsome. Are the magnetic?


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are my snowblowers. They are sweet


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Town getting ready for next storm.*

I have got to give these guys credit (Town of Conway),they are out clearing sidewalks and snowbanks to get ready for the next snow storm...


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

SuperDutyFisher;372723 said:


> Here's mine:
> I put amber LED's on it too. They have a flashing and steady mode. Very bright. I need to get a picture of them in the dark.
> Bought it used last year for $550, runs perfect.wesport


would anybody be able to see them??? because you stand behind the blower blocking the lights. right?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Brian's Lawn;375130 said:


> would anybody be able to see them??? because you stand behind the blower blocking the lights. right?


thats what i was wondering too. it would seem they would work better if they were hanging off the handle or on the sides of the control "panel" facing out to the sides and slightly back


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

This was fresh from the store.
No snow to speak of but wanted to try it out.

everyone loves the husqvarna right?


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

unit28;375202 said:


> This was fresh from the store.
> No snow to speak of but wanted to try it out.
> 
> everyone loves the husqvarna right?


did you get that at Lowes? jw. it looks like ot throws pretty good! wesport payup


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Brian's Lawn;375240 said:


> did you get that at Lowes? jw. it looks like ot throws pretty good! wesport payup


yes, It's just turning it to powder eh?

Good thing the wind wasn't blowin in my face


----------



## nickPSD (Oct 31, 2003)

Husquvarna's are good blowers, I have 1, only thing I didnt like was the fact that the shoot wouldnt shoot the snow low enough for some of my properties, nothing a couple of springs didnt fix though...


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

oh I figured out how to get the thing pointed down real quick.

I was doing a driveway and the wind picked up, I wasn't paying attention until the next door neighbor came out.

It was blowing snow pretty close to their front door 

But that was because of the wind more than anything.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of the LED magnetic lights on my blower. Yes, people can still see them when your stand infront because they're so bright. I put them below the controls so they wouldn't be in the way or get smashed but i do move them to the top sometimes. I think they are rated to be seen a mile away. They are bright enough at least to act as a flood light and reflect off a fence a couple hundred feet away The lights have a flashing and steady mode.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

The new addition! Meteor 75 snowblower, hyd. chute rotation, will have a cylender for the deflector soon. This thing moves some large amounts of snow!:redbounce


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Tractor Plower: That is one mean snowblower. I've got a nice 10 foot pile that you could blow at my neighbors house for me right now.

SuperDutyFisher: Those lights are much better than I thought. I might have to pick up a set for the tractor next year.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Don't know if this one counts......


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is my blower. The beast is over 25 years old and runs like a top. Ariens 8 hp, very nice.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;378348 said:


> Here is my blower. The beast is over 25 years old and runs like a top. Ariens 8 hp, very nice.


My neighbor has the same machine except without the drift sticks. Love my Ariens, just keeps on blowing.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

not mine and i don't no where to get one.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here my ole girl..*

Here is one of my ole round chutes.
Started out life as 3.5hp now 8 h.p Intek, solid tires with chains...The ole gal moves some snow.Chews it right up with those buck teeth.lol
I also have a 7 hp equally as old as I had the motor swapped out 
in "1988" and that is the new one.lol
Notice how clean she stays with the Fluid Film treatment...lol


----------



## Bernard01 (Feb 21, 2007)

*snow-blower*

Hi, it's the snow-blower I operate since 2 winters. Bernard Québec Canada


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*The ultimate*



Bernard01;379427 said:


> Hi, it's the snow-blower I operate since 2 winters. Bernard Québec Canada


Nice!!!

Gotta love the TV-140... Bi-directional at its best!!!!

If I don't get a Unimog before I die... I'll have a TV-140.

What brand blower is that? Size?

Do you have a loader for it?

Thanks... Great pictures!!

Derek


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That does look like a nice machine*



Bernard01;379427 said:


> Hi, it's the snow-blower I operate since 2 winters. Bernard Québec Canada


 I like the fact you are facing where you are working,looks like a nice machine..


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

those bi directional tractors sure look like they would be fun to run but i wish that they would make them alittle smaller.


----------



## Bernard01 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Tv140*

Hi, the snow blower is a Beaulieu brand. It cut 102 inches x 54 inches, with out the drift cutter. The shop that made those blowers is near home, they made snow blowers and equipment for peatmoss harvesting. I work for a contractor, i operate a track excavator, Case 9030 and the TV 140 for snow removal. The boss own one TV140, two 9030 and one M100 Kubota, all with snow blowers. It have one Sierra 2500 with Fisher plow and sander and one Case 721 loader with snow bucket. He also have three dump trucks, one semi, two back-hoes and a bulldozer. Bernard Québec Canada


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

This is the DPW of Hasbrouck Heights NJ Snow-GO snow blower. They did a resto on it a couple of years ago and its still in service.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nice ole Rig*



New Heights;379734 said:


> This is the DPW of Hasbrouck Heights NJ Snow-GO snow blower. They did a resto on it a couple of years ago and its still in service.


 It amazes me how many OLD snowblowers are still in service.Thats a good looking ole rig.


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Oshkosh;379747 said:


> It amazes me how many OLD snowblowers are still in service.Thats a good looking ole rig.


Those pics don't do any justice.The town mechanics did a total restoration on it, frame off. They even found the original orange paint and decals for the cab. That machine is like brand new now. I have to find better pics of the snow blower and repost them.


----------



## gblowsnow (Oct 14, 2005)

*Sno Go*

Great retro blower! Operated a Snogo for Placer Co. In Lake Tahoe. They can turn on a dime with the rear steering. They still have not been able to find a new replacement for the job.


----------



## gblowsnow (Oct 14, 2005)

*Trackless*

Here is what we use on Donner Summit!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thats a ...*

That is a serious cutting head for that machine...



gblowsnow;382387 said:


> Here is what we use on Donner Summit!


----------



## gblowsnow (Oct 14, 2005)

*High Berms*

The cutting edge is great for when snow builds up beyond the blower box. Use as a cutting tool and shave the walls along the Driveways or huge Berms after the County clears the road.


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

My Turn!


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats one serious machine that deserves to be in a league of it's own! :salute: Where do 

you even go to purchase one of those beasts?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I sure hope we get the dumping they are calling for in the Sierras tonight! This season has started way too late.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Trackless are the ultimate snow machine, a potload of horsepower in a tiny little package, tons of implements, great road speeds, blw snow a mile, but huge price tag, i'd love to have one.


----------



## luciani634 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Snow blowers*

Here are my Snow blowers and plow


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

If your serious about snow blowing this one a Unimog is for sale on Ebay in Germany, the engine in rear is just to drive the blower 125hp turbodiesel mercedeswesport buy it now for 9900USDpayup


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have an Ariens. I will try to post a pic of it later.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

New Heights;379870 said:


> Those pics don't do any justice.The town mechanics did a total restoration on it, frame off. They even found the original orange paint and decals for the cab. That machine is like brand new now. I have to find better pics of the snow blower and repost them.


Why would hasbrouk heights need those blowers? We barely get any snow! I'm over in Rutherford.


----------

